

Senator asks Apple to pull fake driver's license app - secretwhistle
http://consumerist.com/2011/12/senator-calls-for-apple-to-pull-app-that-lets-users-create-their-own-drivers-licenses.html

======
politician
"Applications shouldn't facilitate law-breaking, which is exactly what this
app does. Apple should shut it down immediately," Senator Casey said.

Determining what is and what is not a breach of the law is work for the
judicial branch of government. It's not the responsibility of the Congress,
and certainly not of Apple.

